
Ask HN: Review this website I built to track my weight daily - rmanocha
http://bajar-de-peso.appspot.com/
======
rmanocha
As the homepage says, it's a clone of Jeremy Zawodny's Excel Spreadsheet
(<http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/006851.html>) I've been using to
help me lose weight.

I built it mostly to learn App Engine and how to use a non relational Database
(though I didn't end up doing any hardcore DB stuff).

Bajar de Peso, according to Google Translate, means "Lost Weight". The source
code for the site is available at <http://github.com/rmanocha/bajar-de-peso>

------
charliepark
It looks good. Thanks for making / sharing it.

If you're interested in feature requests, I'd love to see it give calorie
intake recommendations, like in The Hacker's Diet.

But I understand if you aren't planning on major development. Thanks again.

~~~
rmanocha
I'd thought about doing the calorie stats/recommendations bit too - similar to
what was in the spreadsheet. However, decided against it since I wasn't using
that part of the spreadsheet, and 'cause I didn't want this work taking over
too much time. If people are really interested in it though, I can take some
time and add those features in too.

Thanks for the feedback.

